# Pogo Desktop Dock Finally Available?



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, sort of. Says that they are sold out right now. I will not be buying this at a $90 price point though...

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EDD-D1F8BEBSTD


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Way too pricey for me. Pass


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Jay-sus..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I want one so bad....might actually bite the bullet on this in hopes of seeing the car dock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I may purchase this at some point, just don't understand the price, $90 for plastic wrapped around some POGO pins?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I just use the stand, in the battery charger, that came with the spare battery. So what if I have to manually start my clock.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I may purchase this at some point, just don't understand the price, $90 for plastic wrapped around some POGO pins?


Prolly includes some Bluetooth guts to handle the audio. Still not worth it imo.

good day.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

thats just insane.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

They are on backorder. I did notice that MobilecityOnline has the same dock for $49, but also on backorder.
http://www.mobilecityonline.com/wireless/store/productdetail.asp?productid=29062


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Way too pricey for me. Pass


+1


----------



## null4end (Sep 15, 2011)

I just ordered from the Samsung site. It didn't say anything about being sold out or back ordered.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> I may purchase this at some point, just don't understand the price, $90 for plastic wrapped around some POGO pins?


This.

I'd pay a maximum of $40 for that...and that'd still seem pricey to me.

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I just want to know the pinout/value of the center pin also to know what else is inside.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I did notice that MobilecityOnline has the same dock for $49.
> http://www.mobilecit...productid=29062


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

For anyone who purchases the dock, don't forget to order this as with the price your sure going to need it.

http://www.cheaplubes.com/wetoriginal-50gallondrum.aspx


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

micro23 said:


> For anyone who purchases the dock, don't forget to order this as with the price your sure going to need it.
> 
> http://www.cheaplubes.com/wetoriginal-50gallondrum.aspx


lol


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Freaking A I'd have to sell a kidney to afford this dock!


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

And this is why I made the cradle out of cardboard, it's very cheap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## null4end (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got an email telling me that the dock shipped from Samsung. I know it is expensive but I am sick of waiting. I'll stop back and give my impressions once I get it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Getting one. Getting raped, but getting one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HeCareth (Nov 17, 2011)

null4end said:


> I just got an email telling me that the dock shipped from Samsung. I know it is expensive but I am sick of waiting. I'll stop back and give my impressions once I get it.


I ordered one yesterday, and it should arrive on Monday according to their shipping notification. Like you I am just tired of waiting, and i do not want what happened to my Thunderbolt to happen to the Nexus, which is my micro usb port just taken a beating with the constant plugging and unplugging. Yeah its loot, but if I stay off of Starbucks for a couple of weeks and stick to the cheap stuff I will be ok.


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

Another month for MobileCity...says pre-order for 3/22. If I pull the trigger from the Sammy site, I hope they at least have the courtesy of shipping my nads back along with the dock. And where the heck is the car dock?!? I bought both the desktop dock and car dock for my DX on Day 1. Ree-dick-u-lous.


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Got 2 in from Samsung, really happy with it. Landscape mode and easy in/out charging is worth 90 for me, given that I am up/down about 150 times a day.

Now just waiting on the car dock!!!

-D


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> Got 2 in from Samsung, really happy with it. Landscape mode and easy in/out charging is worth 90 for me, given that I am up/down about 150 times a day.
> 
> Now just waiting on the car dock!!!
> 
> -D


Do you have a volt meter?

If so could you give the readings from the pins?

Voltage? + pin - pin and center pin reading (just want to know if the center pin is a voltage or a resistance


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Besides being way over priced...the speaker doesn't work when docked? Kinda makes it useless next to my bed. Thought I was getting the newest and greatest android but this is crazy. Car dock without charging...desktop dock without sound. Is this a joke?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Edit: according to the droid-life/androidcentral reviews the speakers did t work when docked but now I hear maybe...still too much though


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a friend at work who has it, and it is really nice. Docking and undocking are so fast and the base is solid.

I will get two, but once it hits Amazon, Ebay and VZW (corporate 33% discount on accessories). Love me some competition 

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

friguy3 said:


> Besides being way over priced...the speaker doesn't work when docked? Kinda makes it useless next to my bed. Thought I was getting the newest and greatest android but this is crazy. Car dock without charging...desktop dock without sound. Is this a joke?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: according to the droid-life/androidcentral reviews the speakers did t work when docked but now I hear maybe...still too much though


The speakers do work, as does the speaker out. I can confirm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

friguy3 said:


> Besides being way over priced...the speaker doesn't work when docked? Kinda makes it useless next to my bed. Thought I was getting the newest and greatest android but this is crazy. Car dock without charging...desktop dock without sound. Is this a joke?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: according to the droid-life/androidcentral reviews the speakers did t work when docked but now I hear maybe...still too much though


I think that the speaker does not work only if you have someone plugged in to the audio out port on the dock. If you are just charging it than the speaker should work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

